# Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growth?



## Isis (Oct 12, 2003)

A couple of years ago, I asked a health store owner (she happened to be Asian) who had beautiful, shiny, long hair, what really helps to increase hair growth.  She immediately said kelp.  She takes kelp tablets or powder herself and said it makes hair grow faster.  It is also supposed to increase the strength of hair and thicken it.  I bought some back then (very inexpensive) and then forgot all about it.  Kelp is a natural source of iodine which stimulates the thyroid and helps hair and nail growth.  Has anyone tried kelp?  What were your results?


----------



## keylargo (Oct 12, 2003)

I haven't tried it. I think it's the Iodine in kelp responsible for growth. If you eat foods containing salt, you probably get enough iodine. Many table salts are fortified with iodine. This was done because their use to be so many people in the US were deficient in iodine. Check the salt in your home and see if it says iodinized salt...

I think it's okay to take Kelp just be careful that you don't over do it. Too much iodine causes acne.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Oct 12, 2003)

I take Nature's Plus Kelp for my metabolism and weight management.  I’m glad to hear that it’s good for my hair, too!  I also take alfalfa for my weight.  Robin at growafrohairlong.com says both are good for hair.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

I think Jade has taken Kelp before and she got good results.  Not sure though, but I think I remember this...


----------



## Isis (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

Not to get off topic but... my bf started taking powdered kelp this past July in every meal and he lost a lot of weight without any dieting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He even sprinkles it in his junk food!  He has the NOW brand of kelp powder.  He used to have a bad dandruff problem and I've noticed it's gone.  The only thing different he did was take the kelp. I'm starting some today.


----------



## Ire_manzi (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

I take the NOW brand of Kelp in powder form. I'm not sure if it caused the hair growth since I was also taking other supplements. I will try sprinkling the powder in every meal and see if there will any significant hair growth or weight loss. BTW how much powder does your b/friend take each day?


----------



## Isis (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

Ire Manzi - 

He doesn't really measure it.  As you know, according to the NOW container, 1/4 teaspoon is recommennded for each meal (that's 425 mcg of iodine).  He just shakes it on his food and to me, it looks like a tablespoon.  He puts that much on his cooked eggs for breakfast, in his salads and sandwiches and on top of his dinner, whatever it might be.  He loves the results with his body (me too!) and is very happy to put kelp on everything he eats.  I'm the one who noticed his hair condition had improved with no dandruff, which was a major problem.  I'll look at his head some more to see if I can detect other hair improvements.


----------



## YuNg (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

Has anyone lost weight from taking flaxseed oil? I though it was because i was so stressed out and wasnt eating right but now that i got my eating habits back i still havent gain my weight back so im thinking its the flax. i lost about 9 pounds. I thought i had a disease or something lol


----------



## Brownie (Oct 13, 2003)

I just want to say for anyone considering kelp or anything else that affects the thyroid to be very CAREFUL. Believe me, you don't want to do or take anything that will throw your thyroid out of whack. An overstimulated thyroid can lead to heart palpitations, racing pulse, insomnia, goiter, eye problems, HAIR LOSS etc...etc...


----------



## YuNg (Oct 13, 2003)

very true brownie it happen to my uncle


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Has Anyone Tried Kelp (Iodine)  For Hair Growt*

Thanks for the heads up Brownie.


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2005)

I forgot all about it and recently bought some more, this time in bulk.  It's so inexpensive and is supposed to be hightly effective.  Anyone else using kelp for their hair and general health?


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been taking kelp for about 2 weeks now.  So far I haven't noticed any weight loss or measurable changes in hair.  I also don't take much.  Just 1 measly lil pill per day.  That's what the bottle says.


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 9, 2005)

Isn't kelp usually lumped together with Inositol? If so, it's also the inositol (very important for hair health, actually) that also makes you hair grow, perhaps moreso than the kelp itself. However, some people that take kelp either lose weight or gain it as it affects your thyroid and you should really talk to a doctor first.

Inositol is in many other supplements. You find it in B-complex supplements and some multivitamins so you may already be getting it, therefore making kelp unnecessary to take.

Also, it's been reported that the effects of kelp pertaining to hair growth often decrease the longer you take it.

You can also eat seaweed (contains iodine and inositol if I'm not mistaken). Nori is often suggested, though it may take some getting used to. You can find it whole, crushes, or in sheets.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can someone give more info on this kelp? What type should I get and how much to take?


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2005)

Armyqt - 2 weeks isn't long at all, although my bf & I noticed fast results with his weight loss and his dandruff problem cleared up quickly  too.   He wasn't taking it in pill form either, just sprinkling the powder literally on everything he ate. Perhaps your body needs just a little more time. 

Boadicea - As you have stated, it balances the thyroid so one loses weight only if they are overweight and gains if that is necessary. I agree with you that it's ideal to check with a doctor first although I never have before eating my sea vegetables, which I've done most of my life.  I love most seaweed, especially Nori, Kombu and Wasabe and I haven't had any negative effects from eating them, only healthy effects.  These are all high in iodine.  People who eat this everydaysuch as in China and Japan have no side effects or thyroid problems at all - only great effects.  Americans, not used to this, may need to check with a doctor first.


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2005)

Natrlchallenge said:
			
		

> Can someone give more info on this kelp? What type should I get and how much to take?


Here are some articles I found - there are many online.   I don't know off hand how much to get.  My bf used the NOW brand of powdered kelp and I bought some in bulk recently, which I'll add to my soups for flavoring.


http://www.areyoubalanced.net/seavegetabledetails.asp

-Kelp (laminaria) contains vitamins A, B, E, D and K, is a main source of vitamin C, and rich in minerals. Kelp proteins are comparable in quality to animal proteins. A brown marine plant, kelp contains sodium alginate (algin), an element that helps remove radioactive particles and heavy metals from the body. Algin, carrageenan and ager are kelp gels that rejuvenate gastrointestinal health and aid digestion. Kelp works as a blood purifier, relieves arthritis stiffness, and promotes adrenal, pituitary and thyroid health. Kelp's natural iodine can normalize thyroid-related disorders like overweight and lymph system congestion. It is a demulcent that helps eliminate herpes outbreaks. Kelp is rich - a little goes a long way.

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/seaveg.htm

The beauty of using the seaweed is that it can only do good, and never harm. It does not deplete the energy of the body as some reducing programs do; indeed, it strengthens the vital energy by working in cooperating with the endocrine glands. It has been found that there is a definite connection between the amount of energy available and our iodine intake. In Kelp, as we mentioned before, we have a perfectly natural source of all the iodine we require. 

Obesity is rare among the Polynesians and other races who incorporate seaweeds as a regular part of their daily diet. This plant influences the mucous membranes and lymphatics. It is a slow, persistent agent, but it will accomplish the desired weight loss results. It is stimulating to the absorbents and especially influences the fatty globules. Its best action is observed in individuals having a cold, torpid, clammy skin and loose flabby rolls of fat. It is an agent that gives better results in sick, overweight people than in cases of healthy, fat people (Luc:50). Instead of being simply a weight loss agent, it is more a normalizer, as thin people can put on weight while taking Kelp.

*More about kelp and its health benefits  *
This seaweed works like a sponge, absorbing from the water almost all the nutrients, minerals and trace elements that are essential to life. Kelp was first used medicinally to treat enlarged thyroid glands. Physicians didn't know why kelp was effective, until it was discovered that it was exceptionally rich in iodine and that enlarged thyroids were due to an iodine deficiency. Because iodine worked by stimulating the thyroid gland that controls the metabolism, it was noted that those who took iodine lost weight more easily. From these observations, kelp was then used to assist in weight loss. It has been suggested that kelp's positive effects in assisting metabolism may help in lowering cholesterol. 

This versatile seaweed is also widely used to maintain healthy skin and hair. Kelp's most dramatic application is its ability to neutralise heavy metal pollution and radiation in the body. Studies have shown that the active ingredient in kelp, sodium alginate, can prevent the absorption of newly ingested heavy metals, but it has little effect on past exposures. Health authorities in America have discouraged people from collecting kelp along the shoreline because it could be contaminated by industrial pollution. It was suggested that deep ocean kelp be obtained commercially, either as a food or in supplement form.


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 10, 2005)

I take kelp. I'll let you know in a about 6 months if there are results (along with the other pills I take).


----------



## esoterica (Oct 13, 2005)

i bought some sea kelp today. i will be taking 500mg daily until the bottle runs out. 100 days from now. i bought for oral health, but i'm glad its good for hair too.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 11, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> I take kelp. I'll let you know in a about 6 months if there are results (along with the other pills I take).


 
CatSuga,

what brand are you taking? any progress? tia


----------



## ekomba (Dec 11, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, I asked a health store owner (she happened to be Asian) who had beautiful, shiny, long hair, what really helps to increase hair growth.  She immediately said kelp.  She takes kelp tablets or powder herself and said it makes hair grow faster.  It is also supposed to increase the strength of hair and thicken it.  I bought some back then (very inexpensive) and then forgot all about it.  Kelp is a natural source of iodine which stimulates the thyroid and helps hair and nail growth.  Has anyone tried kelp?  What were your results?




sea kelp (iodine) is excellent for hair growth and provide the same results as zinc, spirulina, hydrolized collagen, horsetail i now get them in my hair vitamins and it really grows your hair faster


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Lecithin has soy, iodine, and inositol

i've thought about buying it before, but I never got around to it


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> sea kelp (iodine) is excellent for hair growth and provide the same results as zinc, spirulina, hydrolized collagen, horsetail i now get them in my hair vitamins and it really grows your hair faster


Thanks Ekomba for posting this.  What kind of hair vitamins do you use?


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have tried a mixture of kelp, alfalfa and bee pollen and I was able to gain .5 inches of growth in 9 days


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 17, 2006)

I wanna bring this back, who still uses Kelp?  I just bought some!  NEED RECIPES!


----------



## gn1g (Feb 2, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> *CatSuga*,
> 
> what brand are you taking? any progress? tia


  Miss her.


Any updates?


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 26, 2007)

bumppp My friend takes this and her hair is thicker vs longer...

i'm natural skinny already (and not keen about it) 


but i would LOVE TO TAKE Norweigan Kelp..

ANYONE see results?

Candyxx


----------



## asiaticlily (Mar 26, 2007)

I recently started taking it too.   I hope it helps with weight loss!


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 26, 2007)

> ekomba said:
> 
> 
> 
> > sea kelp (iodine) is excellent for hair growth and provide the same results as zinc, spirulina, hydrolized collagen, horsetail i now get them in my hair vitamins and it really grows your hair faster


ekomba, you look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 26, 2007)

ekomba said:
			
		

> sea kelp (iodine) is excellent for hair growth and provide the same results as zinc, spirulina, hydrolized collagen, horsetail i now get them in my hair vitamins and it really grows your hair faster


 


ekomba, you look Gorgeous


----------



## queenspence (Mar 27, 2007)

bellezanegra826 said:
			
		

> I have tried a mixture of kelp, alfalfa and bee pollen and I was able to gain .5 inches of growth in 9 days




What type of vitamin is this?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 18, 2007)

bump.

I was thinking about trying this. Anyone using this?

Right now I faithfully take my daily vitamin and some MSM, and thought I would add something "green" as a supplement.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 6, 2009)

Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## lalaland88 (Dec 11, 2009)

i know it has been awhile, but chameleonchick, who back in April asked if anyone was still taking kelp: I've started taking it, I haven't been taking it long enough to see results from it yet (i don't think anyways), but hope to see some more progress.


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 11, 2009)

Just adding, for the acne prone, Iodine can make breakouts worse, so proceed with caution.


----------



## nysister (Apr 20, 2010)

Bumping for more Kelp responses. 

I'm taking Kelp and Bee Pollen now regularly (as opposed to sporadically) along with my Chlorella. I'll post if there is any significant hair growth.


----------



## pisceschica (Apr 20, 2010)

*sighs* more stuff to buy


----------



## lucea (Apr 20, 2010)

Do keep us updated, ladies.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't taken kelp but am interested in trying it. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 14, 2010)

Started taking kelp today. I intend to take it just three times per week. I can't keep up with every day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2010)

I started taking kelp supplements in August this year and so far I can attest to it's ability to help me lose weight and my hair does appear thicker. I believe it is growing in faster as well. As a matter of fact, in August my hair was just touching my shoulder and now I am 2" from APL, which is a lot fastergrowth than before I did my BC in April this year. 

I will keep a closer eye out for my hair's length in the next 3 months, but for now, losing the weight faster and easier is a big plus for me. My skin is super smooth and I my immunity to colds and flus seem to be a 100% better too. I have been around a lot of sick people in September and October and I did not get sick at all. I was so sure I would have gotten ill too but I didn't. 

I will take short breaks with it however so my system doesn't become to accustomed to it. Or I'll look into getting some NOW brand kelp powder to sprinkle over my food.


----------



## nc cutie (Aug 2, 2015)

I recently remembered this little jewel!I have been taking it for thyroid health but my mom says I look smaller.I went to an event yesterday and all eyes were on me! My skin is glowing.I have a curly sew in so I am not sure about my hair. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Aug 3, 2015)

I add kelp powder to my deep conditioner. Conditioners with kelp work wonders on my hair.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 3, 2015)

I have kelp at home but am not using it for anything.  I've often  heard it's good for the hair.


----------

